# End mill sharpener



## Tmcorbin (Sep 28, 2014)

I got the plans from Harold Hall www.homews.co.uk. It works really well. I did not take the time make the 1/4x40 lead screw. I am waiting on his tool sharpening book to come in so I can make the flute sharpening jig.



	

		
			
		

		
	
[/URL]


----------



## jgedde (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad to hear it works!  Can you post a larger picture?

Thanks,
john


----------



## Tmcorbin (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry I didn't see your reply. Can you dirrect me as to post a larger picture? Thanks


----------



## umahunter (Oct 9, 2014)

Very interested in this where did you get the grinding wheel


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2014)

jgedde said:


> Can you post a larger picture?



Here you go.


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice job.

If you want to see a picture larger all you need to do is press the CTRL and the PLUS key, every time you tap the PLUS key, the larger the image will become.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 14, 2014)

You might also look at Bill Gruby's Project of the month for a really great idea on how to go about making an angle jig for the flutes.


----------



## HomeMetalMan (Jan 4, 2015)

I have just arrived at this thread and noticed the comments about available larger pictures. Best approach is to visit my website here,  http://www.homews.co.uk/page121.html , navigate to the page with pics 7 and 8 and click on these for a larger view. Of course, if you have time, you can study the complete item on making and using the device.

Harold


----------

